# I have a rat that could really use some advice - healing knee



## loki5667 (Jan 20, 2012)

So my rat has a bad knee. This rat has had three arthroscopies in the past three years and will be going in for two more surgeries soon. With the yearly surgeries strength has been an issue as well as quad atrophy. This time around the idea is to throw in some peps after the second surgery to help with the healing and also to help with the quads.

I have been reading a lot and igf-lr3 always pops up when running searches for healing or what to use after surgery. Would the IGF alone benefit my rat or would it be better to stack it with something?


Any advice would be a huge help. Sometimes it feels like running in circles with all of the different info and opinions out there.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Geesh, sounds like your rat is having some serious issues. It's unfortunate that they dont make ice wraps small enough for rats these days, but your right, some peps might be just what is needed to help heal that troubled knee. Now im not familiar with the bone structure of a rat, as mine typically only experiments with anabolics and anti estrogens...and occasionally herbal remedies. Im sure someone who's familiar with your rats symptoms can chime in and help. Best of luck, and give your rat a little high five for me for all the pain he's endured


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is my suggestion and do some research as well before you pull the trigger.

http://www.pepsource.com/tb-500-2mgpeptides

And for good measure, Ipamorelin is great for anything soft tissue related in rats.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

Get some tb-500 and some igf1-LR3 it really works great for healing properties.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 23, 2012)

I've heard of guys using IGF1 locally for healing purposes. I use Mod GRF 1-29 and Ipam and my IGF1 levels stay in the high 400's, seems be be good for general healing. But sounds like you (I mean your Rat) have some serious. Maybe consider 100 mcgs GRF/Ipam 3xd. If you are cruising on test, consider adding low dose deca...

How old are you? What's your cycle history?


----------



## loki5667 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Been reading up as much as I can in my free time about some of your suggestions. The tb-500 looks interesting and I like that it is only six weeks, once per week. Any idea how long people run the maintenance dose for?

Subject is 33 and has run a few cycles years ago. Not currently running anything and I'm not sure if anything besides a peptide would be a good idea. The subject has a joint issue and if I am reading correctly things like deca or eq would increase synovial fluid. In this case that could just cause more problems in the future.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 24, 2012)

Along with the tb-500 I would look into something like MGF. The MGF specializes in repairing damaged tissue. It also creates more satellite cells which can be activated as a new tissue depending on the need. Another bonus to this would also be having more satellite cells to use IGF on to activate later when you are healed.


----------



## loki5667 (Jan 24, 2012)

So I could set the subject up with six weeks of tb-500 and six weeks of PEG MGF? What kind of dose would the subject need to run of the mgf?

So the igf could be run afterwards and would still take advantage of the mgf? 

Sounds like a two part attack which I like. Going to be a journey but I figure getting off to a good start will only make things easier.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

I have not run the MGF yet myself. I just know what it does. However I beleive I read that the doses are very similiar to what you use for Lr3. The MGF I linked you to was not Pegylated though. Not that it should be a problem. It just means it is absorbed all in one shot in a few minutes instead of slowly and over several hours.


----------

